# Class of 2009



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

If you joined in 2009, please post a photo of your bunny and/or yourself to be placed in the yearbook. If you joined and had a bunny that passed away, we welcome the photo, but please let us know so a memorial symbol can be placed with the photo.

[align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc. [/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 3, 2009)

Kat and E.J.






Storm

I wont add chevy cause I really don't have any good pictures of him


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 3, 2009)

Little Rascal



Daisy





Sweet Sassy - RIP :rose:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 3, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Kat and E.J. This is for Mr. PBJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 3, 2009)

> I also used this pic of Fiver and me in the Sweetest Face category (hope that's okay...let me know if it's not):



yup! totally ok!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry about my mistakes!! I also posted my pictures in this thread incorrectly...they should've been posted in the Class of 2006 thread. I've posted them there, now...but can my entry in this one be deleted? 

:blushan:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 3, 2009)

OK


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 3, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> OK


Thank you!

I'm such a dork...:blushan:


----------



## Kyla (Jun 15, 2009)

Me & my Diggs


----------



## DaisyMaeK (Jun 18, 2009)

Me and my Daisy


----------



## Malexis (Jun 18, 2009)

Grasshopper (RIP)






Evie






Me! (Morgan)






ETA:: Oops sorrry i posted the same picture three times..


----------



## jewelwillow (Jun 21, 2009)

Grace - RIP






Violet






Topaz






Beth


----------



## dustbunnyodoom.com (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I tried and tried to get a picture of me and my buns but they were not very cooperative, so oh well, single shots it is.


Sir Byron Bunnicula VonBunnington






the great Gatsby VonBunnington





and myself


----------

